# Shipping from UK to SA



## NJB55 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Forum

This is the first time I have posted on this forum, so thank you any comment.

We are a South African family who have lived and built up a home and life in the UK. We have decided to move back to SA. 

My question is: what options are available for us to get all our stuff back to SA? I am sure shipping is the most likely option but what are the costs and time frames? 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

There has just been a long discussion among expats returning home from the UK on the Return to South Africa facebook group. Not only that but you get the benefit of those returning from other parts of the globe as well. Have a look at it, people are particularly helpful.


----------



## Nitrous Max (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Jem.

I joined here after lurking a while finding useful info.

In case it is useful for someone sometime I was quoted the equivalent of 3200USD to ship a motorcycle port to port from NZ; and a colleague paid over 5000sterling for a container UK to Cape Town.


----------

